# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ilim >  Nacarca Örnek Cümleler

## Nacaristan

*Quniş!*
Merhaba!

*Don?*
Naber?

*Qañasan?*
Nasılsın?

*Qañasız?*
Nasılsınız?

*İyimen.*
İyiyim.
*
Hä.*
Evet.

*Ye.*
Hayır.

*Bu namdur?*
Bu nedir?
*
Bu qılbadur.*
Bu arabadır.

*Bu ixmidur?*
Bu taş mıdır?

*Hä, bu ixdur.*
Evet, bu taştır.
*
O nuqdur?*
O kimdir?

*O seniñ tomdaşıñdur.*
O senin arkadaşındır.

*Nam?*
Ne?

*Nuq?*
Kim?

*Qaña?*
Nasıl?

*Qula?*
Ne kadar?

*Doyaqda?*
Nerede?

*Buyaqda.*
Burada.

*Oyaqda.*
Orada.

*Doradan kiyirsen?*
Nereden geliyorsun?
*
Doraya yuqırsan?*
Nereye gidiyorsun?

*Kön adbatöxe yuqışır.*
Bugün başkente gidiyorlar.
*
Qılbalar maşa kişidu.*
Arabalar şehre gelecek.
*
Nam qañiyirsiz?*
Ne düşünüyorsunuz?
*
Namiñiz namdur?*
Adınız nedir?
*
Namim ...dur.*
Adım ...dır.

*Sögeñ namça?*
*Namsödur?*
Saat kaç?

*Sögeñ birdur.*
*Birsödur.*
Saat bir.

*Köddäñ namça toxındadur?
Köddäñ namsädur?*
Kardeşin kaç yaşında?

*O jıyırma toxındadur.
O jıyırmasädur.*
O yirmi yaşında.
*
Seni äşirmen.*
Seni seviyorum.

----------


## fethibayram

Çok faydalı bir paylaşım. Tüm Türk dillerini içeren bir sözlük var mıdır acaba?

----------

